# Santa Fe project



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I can't seem to find a Santa Fe engine set that's affordable,(to me), so I set out to make one.This is a dummy b unit I'm working on. I got the shell off ebay, and it was missing all the goodies. A call to Portlines, and I got the four ladders, air vent, and the porthole windows. I made the chassis out of some sheet metal stock I had laying around, and put on a pair of long yoke chassis with wheels. I'm still waiting for more chassis from ebay,(looooooong wait). This is going to be a strictly dummy b unit. While waiting for the chassis I found another b unit on ebay, and got it for $23 bucks. It had a chip out of a corner, and was missing that ladder, but a little jb weld, sanding and a paint touch-up and it's gone!What a pleasant surprise I got when I got the second b unit in the mail and discovered it had a horn inside. With the way my luck is the horn wasn't going to work. I sent the b unit on my test board, hooked up my airchime whistle from my K335, and lo and behold, the horn works great!!.What a deal!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Timboy said:


> Nut:
> 
> Jeez. I think that looks pretty good already! Now consider this: Power the B unit. I've done it. In fact, I once resurrected a Comet ABA set, where I made the A unit a dummy and pushed it with a dual-powered B unit that I made up. The trailing A unit was also a dummy. Very, very odd arrangement, but it ran like an ape and pulled like a horse. Just sumthin, sumthin to consider...
> 
> ...


Good idea...The problem is I can't find any diesel motors.. They're so darn expensive!! There's a couple on ebay but they're just not affordable.


----------

